# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ TV

## vagroul

Καλημέρα, διαβάζω παρά πολύ καιρό το forum αν και δεν έχω γράψει ξανά μιας και μου λύνονται πολλές απορίες αλλά αυτή την φορά θα ήθελα κάποιες διευκρινήσεις.
Κάνω ανακαίνιση σε διαμέρισμα 1ου ορόφου το οποίο από πάνω έχει την ταράτσα. Θέλω να περάσω εγκατάσταση κεντρική για tv για 5 τηλεοράσεις. Θέλω να το κάνω μονός μου και έχω ψηλομπερδευτει.
Για αρχή θα βάλω την απλή κεραία που έχω τώρα στην ταράτσα. Σε ένα δωμάτιο που υπάρχει στην ταράτσα θα βάλω το κουτί της εγκατάστασης ( έχει και ρεύμα κοντά αν χρειαστεί) από εκεί θέλω να ξεκινάει 1 καλώδιο για κάθε tv. ( μέχρι τώρα τα περνούσα εξωτερικά με τον παλιό καλό τρόπο, μέχρι δυο σε μια κεραία. )
Θέλω η εγκατάσταση να έχει την δυνατότητα να δεχτεί δορυφορική κεραία και αποκωδικοποιητή και να παίζει σε κάθε τηλεόραση ξεχωριστά.
Επίσης θέλω να συνδέσω μια κάμερα στην εξωτερική πόρτα ( ισόγειο ) και να παίζει σε κάποιο κανάλι της tv.
Τι να προσέξω για να υπάρχουν αυτές οι δυνατότητες χωρίς να περνάω καλώδια ξανά?
Τι να προσέξω στο καλώδιο γιατί βρίσκω πολλά και με διαφορετικές τιμές?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Bαγγέλη  γειά  σου  κατ'  αρχήν  η  κοινότητα  προσπαθεί  όσο  μπορεί  να  βοηθήσει  και  πιστεύω  ότι  το  καταφ'ερνει  σε  μεγάλο  βαθμό.
Στό  θέμα  σου  λοιπόν  σωστά  σκέφτεσαι  λοιπόν  ένα  καλώδιο  απο  κάθε  τηλεόραση  στο  σημείο   που  θέλεις, πρίζες   βάλε  δορυφορικές  παντού  είναι  μικρή  η  διαφορά  απο  το  σημείο  (στο  δωμάτιο  που  λές)  κατέβασε  επί  πλέον  3-4  καλώδια απο  τη  ταράτσα για  αναμονή  δορυφορικης  για  διάφορους  δορυφόρους  μελλοντικά  ή  κάποιο  σωλήνα  που  να  μπορούν  να  περνάνε  υποθέτω  'οτι  η  αποσταση  θα  είναι  μικρή.

-Απο  το  κεντρικό  σημείο  του  σπιτιού  π.χ. σαλόνι  μπορείς  να  τραβήξεις  ΄ένα  επι  πλέον  καλώδιο  (επιστροφή)  σε  περίπτωση  που  βάλεις  συνδρομητική  τηλεόραση  να  βλέπει  όλο  το  σπίτι.
-Απο  το  σημείο  της  κάμερας  πάλι  ένα  καλώδιο  μέχρι  το  κέντρο.
-Καλώδιο  οποιδήποτε  επώνυμο  VICTOR  VIOKAL  κ.λ.π.  μέσης  τιμής  είναι  κατάλληλο.

----------


## vagroul

-πρίζες βάλε δορυφορικές παντού είναι μικρή η διαφορά απο το σημείο (στο δωμάτιο που λές) κατέβασε επί πλέον 3-4 καλώδια απο τη ταράτσα για αναμονή δορυφορικης για διάφορους δορυφόρους μελλοντικά ή κάποιο σωλήνα που να μπορούν να περνάνε υποθέτω 'οτι η αποσταση θα είναι μικρή.-
Να υποθέσω ότι λες από την κεραία στο δωμάτιο στην ταράτσα, αν ναι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί η κεραία είναι πάνω σε αυτό το δωμάτιο.

-Καλώδιο οποιαδήποτε επώνυμο VICTOR VIOKAL κ.λ.π. μέσης τιμής είναι κατάλληλο.
Το καλωδιο πρέπει να έχει την ένδειξη SAT ?  τι άλλο να κοιτάξω στο καλωδιο? Το καλωδιο υποθέτω ότι είναι καλό να το περάσω μέσα σε αγωγό η μπορώ να το βάλω και σκέτο? 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απάντηση σου..

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Να υποθέσω ότι λες από την κεραία στο δωμάτιο στην ταράτσα, αν ναι δεν  υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί η κεραία είναι πάνω σε αυτό το δωμάτιο.

-Ναι  αυτό  εννοώ,   το  καλώδιο  καλό  είναι  να  περάσει  απο  σωλήνες.   το  καλώδιο  καλό  είναι  να  είναι  sat  θα  έχεις  λιγότερες  απώλειες  βέβαια  εξαρτάται  απο  την  απόαταση.

----------


## vagroul

Κατάλαβα…η απόσταση από το κέντρο στην πιο κοντινή tv είναι περίπου 10μ και στην πιο μακρινή 20μ .. το καλωδιο να είναι sat όλο η μονό από την κεραία στο κέντρο( έτσι και αλλιώς δεν είναι ακριβό) ? Οι κωδικοί sat 80-100-110 τι σημαίνουν? σε ευχαριστώ..

----------


## xsterg

αγαπητε συμπολιτη,
εχεις καποια εξοικειωση με το αντικειμενο? αν οχι θα σου κοστισει ακριβοτερα απο οτι το να το αναλαβει καποιος ειδικος. δεν ειναι μια απλή συνδεση καλωδιου οπου το συνδεεις σε μια τηλεοραση και ξεμπερδευεις. αν προσθεσεις και τα υπολοιπα που θελεις τοτε η πολυπλοκοτητα αυξανει. αν θελεις και κατι αξιοπιστο και με εντοχη στον χρονο και οχι να παιξει φετος και του χρονου να ψαχνεσαι τοτε αν δεν εχεις ασχοληθει με το σπορ, τοτε η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να απευθυνθεις σε ειδικο.

----------


## vagroul

Σε αυτό που λες εχεις δίκιο και Συμφωνώ.εγώ αυτό που θέλω να κάνω μόνος μου είναι αρχική εγκατάσταση.το καλώδιο δηλαδή που έτσι και αλλιως τα έχω περάσει μονός μου εξωτερικά στις δυο τηλ.τώρα που κάνω κάποιες εργασίες και μπορω να τα περάσω εσωτερικά θέλω να το κάνω μονός μου για την απλη κεραια αλλά να γίνει με τέτοιο τροπο ωστε οτάν χρειαστεί να ερθει ο ειδικός για τα υπολοιπα, μετά απο 1 χρονο το κομματι της καλωδιώσεις να μην θέλει αλλαγή.γι αυτό ρωταω για το καλώδιο ειδικα..τα υπολοιπα στο μέλλον και όχι απο εμένα.

----------


## SV1DB

Βαγγέλη ,  στο δωμάτιο στην ταράτσα  θα καταλήξουν οι 5 ή περισσότερες  ομοαξονικές γραμμές από τα σημεία των τηλεοράσεων -πριζών-με ΜΟΝΟΚΟΜΜΑΤΟ  καλωδιο κατηγορίας  RG-6  με  χάλκινο εσωτερικό  και εξωτερικό πλέγμα+ foil όλα χάλκινα  γιατί στην Πάτρα  έχετε και Θάλασσα  και οτιδήποτε  αλουμινίου σε καλώδιο  θα έχει μικρό χρόνο ζωής .
Στο  δωμάτιο στο δώμα θα  τοποθετήσεις  ένα πολυδιακόπτη  Multiswitch   6 ή  8  εξόδων  με  5 εισόδους,  4 για τη δορυφορική σύνδεση  LNB  Quatro και μία  για την επίγεια  κεραία  στην είσοδο αυτή θα συνδεθεί και το Modulator  ένας  μετατροπέας  που θά συνδεθεί στην είσοδο του με την κάμερα Video ή και Αυdio  εάν  διαθέτει η κάμερα  και με ένα 2 προς ένα splitter  μαζί με την κεραία.  Ο διαμορφωτής αυτός στην ουσία  μετατρέπει το σήμα από την κάμερα σε ένα κανάλι  (διάλεξε  S  περιοχή ) για να μη παρεμβάλεται  από κάποιο επίγειο. Οι πρίζες να είναι   TV-SAT-RAD  τερματικές  και να προσέξεις την συνδεσή τους  να μη βραχυκυκλώνει κάποιο ψιλό συρματάκι και έχεις πρόβλημα ,  τώρα  έτσι κάθε τηλεόραση  θα έχει επίγεια λήψη  συν  δορυφορική με ανεξάρτητο δέκτη σε κάθε θέση και ανεξάρτητη επιλογή  .παράλληλα  σε κάποιο κανάλι πχ  0  θα βλέπεις την εικόνα της κάμερας  από την είσοδο.  Για αυτόματη παράλληλη  θέαση  ή όταν κτυπάει το κουδούνι να βλέπεις και ποιος είναι  θέλει  ή κάποιο  αυτοματισμό ή η τηλεόραση να έχει παράθυρα. Πάντως  εάν οι τηλεοράσεις σου είναι χωρις το σύστημα  MPEG-4  τότε υπάρχουν και δορυφορικοί απλοί  δέκτες  High-Definition  με ενσωματωμένο  και επίγειο οπότε δεν γεμίζεις με "κουτιά"  και πολλά remote control και ειναι και ποιο  οικονομικά,  ένα σε δύο.

----------


## vagroul

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας. μεχρι το σημειο που θελω να το φτασω τα καταλαβα ολα.ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## gregpro

Να  ξέρεις  ότι  ο  ιστός  της  κεραίας(το  σίδερο  που  τη  στηρίζει)πρέπει  να  γειωθεί,γιατί  αν  πέσει  κεραυνός  στην  κεραία,θα  σου  κάψει  όλες  τις  τηλεοράσεις.

----------

